# Vista to XP Downgrade Compaq/ HP F700/G6000/DV6900/DV6700/DVx7xx/DV9800 Series Laptop



## BCCOMP

*GUIDELINES​**Please read the following:​*.
I have compiled a list of drivers for the *Compaq Presario/HP F700/G6000,DV6900/DV6700/x7xx and DV9800 series laptops with an AMD Processor ONLY*. These drivers have been used *"Successfully"* to downgrade these laptops from *Vista* to *XP*. 

I must *warn* you. This is for informational purpose only. *TSF* will not be held liable for any problems that may result in using the following procedures. These procedures may also result in voiding any warranty you may have with HP, Compaq or its affiliates.

*I would highly recommend that you make a backup of your Vista OS*.

*BACKUP ANY DATA YOU WISH TO SAVE!*

Imaging the drive *(Vista OS)* will allow you to return to *Vista* easily. This program is free and is easy to use.
*Drive Image*:
DriveImage XML Backup Software - Data Recovery Product

You may wish to run *EVEREST* or* PC Wizard *to determine the Hardware installed on your laptop prior to installing these drivers. A link to these programs is located under my signature.

You will need a zip program to extract many of these drivers to a folder.
I prefer *WIN.RAR *here:
WinRAR (32-bit) - Download.com

*I would also recommend you BURN these drivers to CD for a backup.*

I have also included instructions as to how these drivers should be installed. Do not skip around to try and install these drivers. They *must *be installed in the order given. If you run into a problem *STOP* and post it to a thread.

*Install XP (XP SP2 recomended) to your laptop and select your series!*


*COMPAQ PRESARIO F700 AND G6000 SERIES WITH A AMD PROCESSOR (ONLY) XP DRIVERS​**Please follow farther down the thread to select your exact series​*
* CHIPSET*:
nForce 63i0/610i - Windows XP/2000

*DO NOT RUN THE SOFTWARE *(SETUP EXE FILE). Instead, download the file and extract the files to a folder. Manually install the *SM BUS* controller (*SM Bus* Folder) and the *Coprocessor* (*SMU* Folder) through the device manager. *DO NOT* install the *LAN* driver. Results will be a *BSOD*.

Download and install, then *REBOOT*.

*VIDEO*:
Download NVIDIA 32bit ForceWare GeForce Go 156.55 Driver for Windows XP - Softpedia
Download and install, then *REBOOT*.

*LAN*:
nForce 630a

*DO NOT RUN THE SOFTWARE *(SETUP EXE FILE). Instead, download the file and extract the files to a folder. Manually install the LAN Driver through the device manager.

You should beable to get *ON-LINE*via your LAN connection. *DO* a full *MS Update*. You will need *XP SP2*. *DO NOT*install *SP3* until *ALL* your drivers are installed and running correctly.

*You will also need*:

*Net. Framework 2.0*. This can be downloaded here:
Download: .NET Framework Version 2.0 Redistributable Package (x86) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details
Install and *REBOOT*.

*Once this is done you may proceed:*

*ATHEROS WLAN*:
http://www.atheros.cz/download.php?atheros=AR5007EG&system=1
Download and run SETUP EXE., then *REBOOT*.
or
*BROADCOM WLAN*:
Broadcom Wireless LAN Drivers - HP Customer Care (United States - English)
Download and run SETUP EXE., then *REBOOT*.
*The Broadcom Wlan is untested as most of these laptops have the Atheros Wlan.*

*MS UAA*:
Microsoft Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) Bus Driver for High Definition Audio (sp32646) Compaq Presario V3000Z CTO Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)
Download and run SETUP EXE., then *REBOOT*.

*AUDIO*:
cx20561_hd_smart_audio221xp.zip

Extract Files to a folder. Run the installer. If it errors upon installation use device Manager.
From Device Manager, right click "Audio Device on HD".
Choose Update driver.
Check no to connect.
Install from a list or specific location.
Don't search I will choose the driver to install.
In the list of common hardware types, scroll down and select Sound, Video, and Game controllers.
Remove the check from "Show Compatible Hardware" and click on "Have Disk".
Next...browse to the unzipped folder and choose the "WiSVHe5.inf".
Ignore XP when it complains.
*REBOOT*.

*MODEM*:
Conexant HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP Driver Compaq Presario V3000Z CTO Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

Extract Files to a folder. Manually install the modem driver through the device manager (Similar to the AUDIO Driver)and *REBOOT*

*The following drivers maybe installed in any order:*

*CARD READER*:
Ricoh 5-in-1 Card Reader Driver - HP Customer Care (United States - English)
Download and run SETUP EXE., then *REBOOT*.

*QUICK LAUNCH BUTTONS*:
HP Quick Launch Buttons - HP Customer Care (United States - English)
Download and run SETUP EXE., then *REBOOT*.

*WEB CAM*:
HP Pavilion Webcam Driver - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

Extract the file to a folder. Manually install the web cam driver through the device manager, then *REBOOT*.

*This link provides additional XP drivers that HP has posted:* (Input your exact model number):
HP Support & Drivers | United States

Select your particular model for HP XP recommended drivers.

*Service Manual Compaq F700 and HP G6000 Series*:
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01295900.pdf

********************************************************

*HP DV6900/DV6700/x7xx SERIES LAPTOPS WITH A AMD PROCESSOR (ONLY) XP DRIVERS​**Please follow the Guidelines posted at the top of the thread.​**Chipset Driver*:
nForce 630a
ONLY install the drivers. DO NOT install Media Shield
*REBOOT*

*Video Driver*:
Download NVIDIA 32bit ForceWare GeForce Go 156.55 Driver for Windows XP - Softpedia
Install and *REBOOT*

If it does not install using the exe file then do a manual install through the device manager as follows:
Extract Files to a folder. Run the installer. If it errors upon installation use the device Manager.
From Device Manager, right click "VIDEO CONTROLLER (VGA COMPATIBLE)".
Choose Update driver.
Check no to connect.
Install from a list or specific location.
Don't search I will choose the driver to install.
In the list of common hardware types, scroll down and select Sound, Video, and Game controllers.
Remove the check from "Show Compatible Hardware" and click on "Have Disk".
Next...browse to the Extracted folder you made
See if windows will pick up the driver.

You should beable to get *ON-LINE* via your *LAN* connection. *Do* a full MS Update. You will need *XP SP2*. *DO NOT *install *SP3* until *ALL* your drivers are installed and running correctly.

*You will also need*:

*NET Framework 2.0*:
Download: .NET Framework Version 2.0 Redistributable Package (x86) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details
Install and *REBOOT*

*Windows Installer 3.1*: Should have been done when you did MS Update, but here it is just incase.
Download: Windows Installer 3.1 Redistributable - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details
Install and *REBOOT*

*Once this is done you may proceed:*

*Wireless Lan*:

*Atheros*:
AR5007_XP.zip
or
http://www.atheros.cz/download.php?atheros=AR5006EG&system=1
*(The above is a newer version)*
Install *Driver *Only and *REBOOT*
or
*Broadcom*:
Broadcom Wireless LAN Driver - HP Customer Care (United States - English)
Install and *REBOOT*
or
*Intel*:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-59458-1
Install and *REBOOT*

*UAA Driver*: *Must be installed before your Audio driver*.
Microsoft Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) Bus Driver for High Definition Audio (sp33867) HP Pavilion dv9000z CTO Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)
or
Free File Sharing Made Simple - MediaFire
Install and *REBOOT*

*Audio*:
cx20561_hd_smart_audio221xp.zip

*Extract *Files to a folder. Run the installer. If it errors upon installation use device Manager.
From Device Manager, right click "Audio Device on HD".
Choose Update driver.
Check no to connect.
Install from a list or specific location.
Don't search I will choose the driver to install.
In the list of common hardware types, scroll down and select Sound, Video, and Game controllers.
Remove the check from "Show Compatible Hardware" and click on "Have Disk".
Next...browse to the unzipped folder and choose the "*WiSVHe5.inf*".
Ignore XP when it complains.
*REBOOT*.

*MODEM*:
Conexant HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP Driver Compaq Presario V3000Z CTO Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)
or
Free File Sharing Made Simple - MediaFire

Extract Files to a folder. Manually install the modem driver through the device manager (Similar to the AUDIO Driver).
Install and *REBOOT*

*AMD Processor Update*:
AMD Processor Update for Microsoft Windows XP HP Pavilion dv9000z CTO Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)
Install and *REBOOT*

*Card Reader*:
Ricoh 5-in-1 Card Reader Driver - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

Download and run *SETUP EXE*., then *REBOOT*.

*This link provides additional XP drivers that HP has posted:* (Input your exact model number):
HP Support & Drivers | United States

Select your particular model for HP XP recommended drivers.


*1394 Controller*: This is *Only* if you have an error in the Device Manager that shows *OHCI COMPLIANT IEEE 1394 HOST CONTROLLER.*
This is not a driver issue it is a XP/BIOS incompatibility issue.
Most people have resolved this issue by *DOWNGRADING *the Bios to *F.28*:
WinFlash for HP Notebook System BIOS (for Notebooks with AMD Processors) - Microsoft Windows/Vista-Based HP Pavilion dv6915nr Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)
*If you choose this option you do at your own RISK! *

*Service Manual*:Based on a DV6915NR Laptop
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01295877.pdf

********************************************************

*HP DV9800 SERIES LAPTOPS WITH AN AMD PROCESSOR (ONLY) XP DRIVERS​**Please follow the Guidelines posted at the top of the thread.​*
*Chipset driver*: Install and *REBOOT*. If XP complains extract the file to a folder and install the SM Bus Controller and Ethernet Controller through the Device Manager.
nForce 630a

*Video Driver*: Install and *REBOOT*.
Download NVIDIA 32bit ForceWare GeForce Go 156.55 Driver for Windows XP - Softpedia

You should beable to get *ON-LINE *via your LAN connection. *DO* a full *MS Update*. You will need *XP SP2*. *DO NOT*install *SP3* until *ALL* your drivers are installed and running correctly.

*You will also need*:

*Net. Framework 2.0*. This can be downloaded here:
Download: .NET Framework Version 2.0 Redistributable Package (x86) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details
Install and *REBOOT*.

*Once this is done you may proceed:*

*Wireless Lan*: *Extract* the file to a folder and install the *Driver* only and REBOOT

*Atheros*:
AR5007_XP.zip
or
http://www.atheros.cz/download.php?atheros=AR5006EG&system=1
*(The above is a newer version)*

*Broadcom*:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...cc=us&swItem=ob-55703-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN

*UAA Driver*: Install and *REBOOT*
Microsoft Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) Bus Driver for High Definition Audio (sp33867) HP Pavilion dv9000z CTO Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

*Audio Driver*: 
Free File Sharing Made Simple - MediaFire

Extract Files to a folder. Run the installer. If it errors upon installation use device Manager.
From Device Manager, right click "Audio Device on HD".
Choose Update driver.
Check no to connect.
Install from a list or specific location.
Don't search I will choose the driver to install.
In the list of common hardware types, scroll down and select Sound, Video, and Game controllers.
Remove the check from "Show Compatible Hardware" and click on "Have Disk".
Next...browse to the unzipped folder and choose the "WiSVHe5.inf".
Ignore XP when it complains.*REBOOT*

*Modem*:Install and *REBOOT*
Conexant HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP Driver Compaq Presario V3000Z CTO Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

*AMD Processor Update*: Install and *REBOOT*
AMD Processor Update for Microsoft Windows XP HP Pavilion dv9000z CTO Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

*The following drivers can be installed in the usual manner.*
*Depending on model accessories*

*Some of these Drivers may also work on other models*

*Win DVD*: Install *before *the *Quick Launch Buttons* and *REBOOT*
HP 530 Notebook PC -  Details of selected software - HP Business Support Center

*Quick Launch Buttons*:
HP Quick Launch Buttons HP Pavilion dv9827em Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

*Card Reader Driver*:
Ricoh 5-in-1 Card Reader Driver HP Pavilion dv9000z CTO Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

*Touch Pad Driver*:
Synaptics Touchpad HP Pavilion dv9000z CTO Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

*Webcam*:
1.3 MegaPixel (MP)
HP 1.3 MegaPixel (MP) Webcam Software Drivers HP Pavilion dv9000z CTO Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)
or
*HP Webcam*:
HP Pavilion Webcam Driver HP Pavilion dv9000z CTO Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

*Blue Tooth*:
Software and Drivers for HP Integrated Module with Bluetooth Wireless - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

*Bioscrypt Verisoft Manager *(for finger print reader):
Bioscrypt VeriSoft Access Manager - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

*Finger Print Driver*:
AuthenTec Inc. AES1610 Fingerprint Driver HP Pavilion dv6705au Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

*This link provides additional XP drivers that HP has posted:* (Input your exact model number):
HP Support & Drivers | United States

Select your particular model for HP XP recommended drivers.

*Service Manual:*Based on a DV9800CTO Laptop
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01295898.pdf

Hopefully when you are done, you will not have any errors in the device manager. If you have issues with the installation, please PM me for further instructions. I wish not to turn this into a thread. It is for informational purpose only. 

I wish to thank BROW96 and ERLISE for their help and input through the various threads that they assisted me with. 
I would also like to thank Linderman, Eneles, Mattlock, Triggerfinger and Dai for their input and making this POST possible.

GOOD LUCK!
Bill

*Quick links*:

*laptop nvidia m drivers*
Drivers | drivers for mobile cards and laptops | laptopvideo2go.com

*UAA (KB88811) Driver*:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-65456
or
Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) High Definition Audio class driver version 1.0a available for Windows XP, Windows Server 2003, and Windows 2000
or
Fixing the "Microsoft Bus Driver" error message when installing a RealTek sound card

*Known Vista to XP downgrade Links*:

*Sony Vaio*:
*Sony Vaio VGN-N2, VGN-N3 *Series Windows XP Downgrade:
Windows XP Downgrade Drivers and Applications for VGN-N2 and N3 Series(Zip File) : Download : Sony Asia Pacific
or
http://www.css.ap.sony.com/vaio/Vista/General/Download.aspx?ID=63195&Model=VGN-N27GH

*Manufactures Quick Links *(Support/Drivers):

*HP*
HP Support & Drivers | United States

*ESUPPORT*
Sony eSupport - Electronics - Select Your Model

*ACER*
Acer Europe - Service & Support, Drivers & Utilities

*TOSHIBA*
Toshiba Support - Homepage
or
Toshiba Support - Homepage

*GATEWAY*
Gateway Support - Downloads & Support Documents

*IBM LENOVO*
Lenovo Support - Home (US)

*DELL*
Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United States]


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Vista to XP Downgrade HP F700, G6000 Series + links to various manufacturers*

XP drivers for Compac Presario V3713au: http://www.mediafire.com/?kyxttn2gto9


----------



## BCCOMP

*VGN-CR2 Series XP downgrade from Vista.*

The following list of drivers is for a VGN-CR2 series Laptop that has many of the same specifications as a VGN-CR290 series.
I would recommend others to check the specifications of your VGN-CR series before installing any of the following drivers.

I would also recommend XP SP2 be installed prior to installing the drivers.

Be sure you have a backup of your VISTA OS prior to this downgrade.
This way you could always revert back if need be.

I HAVE NOT personally tested these drivers, so I cannot CONFIRM that they will work. If you run into issues PLEASE post your own THREAD as issues may vary from poster to poster!

This link may also help for ones looking for XP drivers for a VGN-CR2 series laptop with an MOBILE INTEL GM965 EXPRESS CHIPSET with an MOBILE INTEL GRAPHICS MEDIA ACCELERATOR X3100:

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VGNCR231ER

SPECS and DRIVERS for a VGN-CR290 Series Laptop:

SPECIFICATIONS:
http://www.docs.sony.com/release/specs/VGNCR290_CTO_mksp.pdf


DRIVERS:
http://www.sony-asia.com/support/download/232001/sectionfirst?subpage=detail

Install the CHIPSET Driver First (1st on the list)
Graphics Driver (2nd on the list)
Hot fix KB835221 (4th on the list)
Audio (5th on the list)
Modem (6th on the list)
Wireless (11th on the list)
Media Card Reader (8th on the list)
Web cam (16th on the list)

This should get you up and running for the most part.
If you require additional drivers/utilities you can download what you need accordingly from the same site.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## dai

*Re: Vista to XP Downgrade HP F700, G6000 Series + links to various manufacturers*

gateway manuals

http://repair4laptop.org/disassembly_gateway.html


----------

